# 49 Donald Duck bicycle



## Curran (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m restoring a 49 Donald Duck bicycle for a customer . I’ve located all the missing parts except the long tank . Does anyone know where I can buy one or the correct dimensions that I can re create one ? Does anyone sell the stencil kit for the paint scheme abs the Donald Duck logos ? 
Thanks !


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2020)

That tank would be tough to make even from fiberglass because of the delicate ‘gills’ at the front. Good luck in your search. Here is my 24” I finished earlier this year. V/r Shawn


----------



## Curran (Nov 13, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> That tank would be tough to make even from fiberglass because of the delicate ‘gills’ at the front. Good luck in your search. Here is my 24” I finished earlier this year. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1300484



I can re make any part of I have one to go by . I re make parts everyday that aren’t available. Nice bike . So where did you find the stencil kit for the tri color paint and Donald Duck decals ?


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Nov 13, 2020)

I got a DD decal set from Memory Lane years ago. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2020)

I was able to trace the pattern from the original paint before I restored the bike and had bought a set of decals from MLC before they closed. Before anyone says "why would you restore an original paint bike?" below is what I started with. Not sure if you know but these have a different horn switch set-up than a typical tank bike. When you hit the horn the lights (eyes) flash whether you have the headlight switch on or not. V/r Shawn


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 14, 2020)

Like the before better! Looked like it would have cleaned up nicely!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Like the before better! Looked like it would have cleaned up nicely!!



I've done enough OA baths to know what is salvageable and this wasn't. There's a point where patina and crust diverge and this one was well down the crusty path! V/r Shawn


----------

